# Natural Camo is the best



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

The boys at Mossy Oak and Realtree don't have a chance against mother nature. Baker


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

And that's where Kryptek Camo got their inspiration.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pic!


----------

